#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Explosive Claims About other Forum Will have teak Door as #1 Thai forum?

## HisMastersVoice

Stickman is cleaning out the cupboard and settling a few old scores it seems.
He has made sensational claims about that other forum, TV and its owner.

Included on the article are claims:
The TV owner is an ex con man
The TV owner is living under a false name illegally in thailand
The owner gave worthless shares to his moderators
A former mod with 25.000+ posts was an honorary consul who was corrupt and accepted payments

Many more claims that will leave your jaw on the ground.

This could see the end of TV if the claims gain media scrutiny.

Can Teak Door handle the flood of new members looking for a home? 


The Slyest Geezer

----------


## terry57

Na, 

Unfortunately as long as Teakdoor flies the " Whore flags " and has no " Mail Out " its going nowhere. 

Don't worry about it.    :Smile:

----------


## scottyroo

I think most of us are only to well aware of the reputation of Thai Visa. Stickman is  to my mind a better quality  gossip shop.

Wonder how long before this forum suffers attacks srom the manic mods storm troopers?

----------


## Boon Mee

George a con man!

Incredible  :rofl: 

What's 'mail out'?

----------


## terry57

^

You remember our News letter that would be sent out. Had the best picture threads and other stuff within.

It attracted punters and new members.

Now we do not have one so few new members, match that up with the Whore Adds and we are dead in the water mostly.    :Confused:

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^
> 
> You remember our News letter that would be sent out. Had the best picture threads and other stuff within.
> 
> It attracted punters and new members.
> 
> Now we do not have one so few new members, match that up with the Whore Adds and we are dead in the water mostly.


Yeah...I was wondering where that feature had gone.  After Mid de-camped or was turffed out, it disappeared.

----------


## Necron99

> The Slyest Geezer



Lazy Git, copy paste, it's not hard.....




The Slyest Geezer

It isn't just the biggest expat website in Thailand, but probably the biggest site of its type in all of Asia.  It boasts a mailing list approaching 300,000 dwarfing all other Thailand expat sites put together.  But little is known about what goes on behind the scenes, nor about the site's owner who avoids publicity.  It's time to take a closer look at the phenomenon that is ThaiVisa.com and its führer, the one known only as "George".
To understand the beginnings of ThaiVisa.com we have to hit the rewind button and go back to the days when even at peak hour you could get a seat on the skytrain, when Dave The Rave still had hair, and when Amstel and Kloster sat alongside Singha and Chang on the shelves at 7 Eleven.

I took the first year of the new millennium off, spending several months at Union Thai Language School.  Thailand's oldest language school was dominated by Asians and bible thumpers, so Jeremy (* not his real name) was one of just two friends I made in all my time there.

We studied 4 hours a day, from 7:45 AM until midday, and during the short break after each hour of study everyone would pile out of the classrooms in to the central lounge area where a toothless, grinning old biddy sold sickly sweet treats and insipidly weak coffee.  Asians outnumbered Caucasians and females outnumbered males.  During breaks the Asians would mill around one end, the Caucasians at the other.  The Asians would split off in to males and females, the Westerners in to bible thumpers and heathens.  Each group looked at others with suspicion.  During break time not a lot happened.

One morning I came out of class to see Jeremy pouring over the day's Bangkok Post surrounded by the Asian contingent.  The Japanese, the Chinese, the Koreans along with English Sue and American Tim were all crowded around Jeremy.  That was the only time I saw the different ethnic groups together outside of the classroom.  I could hear oohing and aahing from across the room.  What had grabbed everyone's attention?

The Bangkok Post was open at a lengthy article and interview with Lars Jansson, a Swede who operated Express Service Sabai Co Ltd, a visa consultancy helping foreigners stay in Thailand.  The service allowed foreigners to extend their stay in Thailand without leaving the country (although their passport had to leave).

Most students at Union either came and went on 30-day visa waiver stamps, or applied for a non-immigrant visa at a Thai embassy or consulate outside the country which allowed them 90 days permission to stay.

The ED visa option didn't exist back then and Union Language School, the country's preeminent Thai language school, did not offer us any assistance with visas.  There were only a handful of Thai language schools operating back then and you signed up because you wanted to learn the language, not because you were looking for an easy visa option.

As an American passport holder, Jeremy received permission to stay 30 days every time he rocked up to the border or airport.  If he wanted to stay longer he had to apply for a visa outside the country, which was both time-consuming and costly.  The service eliminated the need to exit the country to get a new visa.  Passports were sent out of the country and stamped out and back in again while its owner could stay in Bangkok.  It cost less than doing it yourself.  Jeremy was thrilled!

The service offered didn't interest me or the Koreans.  We were anomalies.  Unlike most students who received 30 days entry when arriving at the border, passport holders from our respective countries received 90 days.  We had to exit the country every 90 days, but there was no requirement to go to a Thai embassy or consulate and apply for a visa.  We could just cross the border, go to duty free, buy a bottle of wine, cross back in to Thailand and the clock started again.  We received a visa waiver stamp with 90 days permission to stay and there was no problem at all doing it over and over again.

Jeremy was keen to use the service but I tried to put him off.  It just didn't sound right.  Surely what the firm was doing was illegal.  But it was featured in the Bangkok Post with a big splash, Jeremy said  how could it not be legit?

I put enough fear in Jeremy's mind that he asked me to accompany him to the offices of Express Service Sabai Co Ltd on Sukhumvit soi 23, up beyond what was then a sleepy Soi Cowboy.  In the single shophouse office we met the affable Lars.

The office was a typical business premises with desks, telephones, fax machine and whatnot.  There was a large sign outside and government licenses on the wall.  It looked like the real deal.

We met the man featured in the article, Lars, who struck us both as professional.  Any concerns Jeremy had  all put in his head by me  were instantly allayed.  Jeremy handed over his passport and a few thousand baht, and was told to come back a few days later when his passport would be ready for collection.

We probably spent about 5 minutes with Lars who I remember as friendly, helpful, tall, bald and with a cone-shaped head.  He was over 6 feet tall, of average build and I would have guessed around 40 - 45 years old.

A few days later Jeremy collected his passport.  Everything went like clockwork.  The passport had taken a holiday to Malaysia and came back to Bangkok.  With a new set of border stamps, Jeremy could stay in Thailand for another 30 days.  

I accompanied Jeremy when he dropped his passport off but not when he collected it.  He later told me that there was a stack of passports there.  Lars was doing a great trade!

Jeremy used Lars' service a few times without problem.  But then one day later in the year he went to collect his passport and got the fright of his life.

The front window of the office was smashed and there was blood on the pavement.  Standing outside, Jeremy said that it looked like the office had been turned over.  No-one was there.  Jeremy called the company's mobile phone number.  It was dead.  Jeremy did what so many farangs in Thailand facing a predicament do: he turned to me.

Jeremy still couldn't see that the whole operation was obviously dodgy.  It could not possibly be legal, I told him, but he kept coming back to the professional manner of Lars, the fact that the business was operated from an office and what really sold him was that it had been given a big splash in the Bangkok Post.

Jeremy had 3 options.  The first - and the option I recommended - was to go to his embassy and be honest about what had happened, and ask for their advice.  He'd seen bundles of passports there on his various trips to the office so he couldn't be the only one caught out.  The second was to go to the police and plead ignorance  but that was risky and came with uncertainty.  The third option was to wait, do nothing and hope for the best.  At the end of the day Jeremy wanted to stay in Thailand and he didn't need his passport at that time so he decided to not to do anything.  It would turn out to be the right option.

A few days later Jeremy was contacted by a Thai woman who had his passport.  He didn't know who she was, but she delivered it to him.  The passport had a new stamp in it.  Jeremy had another 30 days.  From then on Jeremy would accompany his passport out of the country on visa runs.  Jeremy never did have any problems due to the illegal visas he got through Lars and the last time I bumped in to him, a couple of years ago, he was still living here.

The popular Thailand expat forums at that time were Nanaplaza.com and Nanapong.com, both of which were very much nightlife-focused, a reflection of expat society in the day.  The incident at the visa shop didn't make the newspapers but it did make the forums.

Some said there had been a fight between Lars and the lady he worked with, who it was assumed was his wife.  Others said that one of the dodgy visas Lars had arranged was picked up by an observant Immigration official.  So the story goes, an observant officer noted someone had a visa issued by a consulate in Australia which has long been known as a soft touch - but there were no entry and exit stamps for Australia in the passport.  Upon questioning, the passport holder admitted that he had never been to Australia and the visa had been procured through Lars.  Apparently Lars was visited by Immigration and Police, the operation closed down and he was deported and blacklisted from ever returning to Thailand.  That's all plausible, but it doesn't explain the broken windows, the shop being turned over and the blood outside.

At this point it should be pointed out that I have no confirmation that Lars was ever charged, prosecuted, that it ever went to court or even if he was visited by police.  Neither can it be confirmed that he was deported or blacklisted - although that is what you would expect to happen.

What is known is that the office closed, the visa service stopped and Lars disappeared.  Forum posts suggested Lars went to Malaysia where he was working on a new project, EThailand.net.

The whole incident didn't attract that much attention; dodgy visa dealings were de rigueur back then.

At one time it was estimated there were 20,000 foreigners in Thailand who had used such visa services.  A guesthouse in Nana Plaza providing visa services was the preferred agency for bar owners and managers.  There was the Aussie whose nickname featured two "V"s who was perhaps the best known visa agent and a favourite for teachers whose schools did not get them a blue book.  There was The Wall Pub on lower Sathorn that offered everything from food to laundry to visas.  No doubt there were many more.  Some even openly advertised in the Bangkok Post.  But at the end of the day, it was illegal.  Legal visas obtained legally, some called them.

The logistics of these visa service operations were complicated with many people involved, meaning many people on the take.  Let's say an American in Thailand wanted a non-immigrant visa.  He remained in Thailand but his passport had to be stamped out of Thailand, and then sent to a friendly embassy or consulate abroad which processed the visa application.  The embassy or consulate had to be either incompetent or, more likely, was willing to overlook the fact that the passport did not have an entry stamp for that country.  The visa was processed and the passport sent back to Thailand.  Someone at some border point stamped it back in to the country and activated the visa.  The number of grubby hands involved was numerous.

Back to the present day, I thought it would be fun to do a Whatever Happened To....? article on expats from my early years and thought Lars might be fun to profile.  So, just what did happen to Lars?  Where did he end up?  What I stumbled upon is as amazing as it is shocking as it is, in some ways, for want of another word, well, impressive!

When I started researching what had happened, I came across old posts from Lars talking about the service.  And in some of these posts he listed a website for service.  The domain name?  ThaiVisa.com.





Could there be a connection between Thailand's largest expat forum, the sanctimonious, holier-than-thou, more-Thai-than-the Thais ThaiVisa.com and, ironically, a company which procured dodgy visas for expats and whose owner was  it is believed  deported and blacklisted from Thailand?

Little is known about "George", the owner of ThaiVisa.com.  Few people have met him.  He is the mystery man who never attends ThaiVisa.com events or parties and who shuns publicity.  In a country where expat society is very social, why does "George" avoid the limelight when he has been so incredibly successful?

I know many who have had dealings with George but few have actually met him in person.

There are two people who have told me about "George" over the years, both long-time readers who are neighbours of his in Hua Hin.  I fired off an email to each of them.

One neighbour described "George" as a bit of a character who eschews the ways of his homeland.  His appearance is sloppy, he is often unshaven and looks unkempt.  The other neighbour reports that "George" has alcoholic tendencies and is quick to anger.  That neighbour attributes the police callouts to his house and fights (usually vocal, at least once physical) with his on again / off again wife as most likely due to alcohol.  Once the sun is high in the sky, a glass of beer or wine is usually within George's reach.

Next stop was the Bangkok Post archives.  I wanted to find the article from 2000 when the Bangkok Post profiled Lars and his dodgy visa service.  Unfortunately, the Post's website does not allow online searches going back that far unless you pay.  I was happy to cough up the $$.  An email to the digital sales department bounced.  Typical Thailand.  An email sent to another email address at the Post has yet to be answered, and I guess it probably won't be until after Songkran.

I spoke with a friend who has contacts at Immigration and called in a favour.  He used his contacts and I was able to source a photo of George.  It wasn't recent, but any doubt I had was gone.  I blurted out to myself, that's Lars!

George, the owner of ThaiVisa.com, Thailand's largest expat website where moderators and prominent posters have an utterly unforgiving and sanctimonious attitude towards anyone whose visa status is in any way questionable, is Lars, the owner of Express Service Sabai Co. Ltd, the company which arranged dodgy visas for foreigners wishing to stay in Thailand!

Had Lars managed to get around being blacklisted from Thailand - if indeed he was blacklisted - by simply changing his name?

At this stage it should be noted that "George"'s real first name is NOT George at all.  I have no intention of publishing his name, the photos I have procured of him from his neighbours and other contacts, nor reveal any other details about him.

ThaiVisa.com is not just the most popular expat discussion forum in Thailand, it is the biggest forum of its type in, I believe, all of Asia.  It might just be the biggest expat forum in the world.  It's an impressive operation pulling in an estimated million baht per month, most of which is profit.  Its Google Adsense income alone is said to be well north of $10,000 per month.  There have been rumours over the years about the site being sold and at one stage it was rumoured "George" wanted 90 million baht for it.

ThaiVisa.com is many things to many people, but what it is not is an advocate for the rights of foreigners in Thailand.  While I am loathe to criticise another website - every website is free to operate how they wish  the way ThaiVisa.com masquerades as a community acting in the best interests of foreigners in Thailand is a bit much.  And what really irks is the actions of the little Hitlers who run the site, the moderators who act with an iron fist, sometimes banning users for the most innocuous reasons.

Let's take a post made about the Santisook Dog & Cat Rescue Centre in Chiang Mai.  A user posted about this wonderful organisation and how it is very grateful for cat and dog food donations.  Not money, but cat food or dog food.  There wasn't even a link to the organisation's site, something ThaiVisa.com does not allow.  The post was taken down by one of the moderators and the poster received a warning that he had breached the rules by soliciting for donations.  He tried to send a message direct to "George" but that didn't work.  He tried to appeal to the moderator and was banned for criticising a ThaiVisa.com moderator, a very serious taboo!

ThaiVisa.com's moderators have a long history of being heavy-handed and many act like slavemasters, treating users with contempt.  Posts are deleted and accounts are banned if a user touches on anything considered questionable, which is a joke when you consider the forum's owner was involved in visa fraud.  It's the haughtiness, the sanctimoniousness and the holier than thou attitude that has turned some off the site.

ThaiVisa.com is so dominant that the attitudes of the moderators permeate every corner of the country and some weak-minded foreigners adopt them.  Is ThaiVisa.com partially responsible for the increasing prevalence of farang apologists?  I often visualise a cartoon with a bunch of farangs bending over a barrel with a ThaiVisa.com moderator instructing them to drop their draws around their ankles as Somchai stands behind them with an evil grin.

The sanctimoniousness of some moderators is all the worse when you learn about their respective pasts.  I'll save the blushes and humiliation by refraining from identifying anyone, but a couple are worth a mention.  One ThaiVisa.com moderator used to own and operate the website Domain For Sale.  I know this because that site had copied and pasted some info from this site a very long time ago.  Before parting with the domain name for $USD 2x,xxx, this fellow who went on to become a ThaiVisa.com moderator was a sex tour operator, amusing given ThaiVisa's anti-nightlife stance.  He was banned as a poster a couple of times but created new usernames, returned and eventually became a moderator.

Another user worthy of mention is dr_Pat_Pong who was given a most fitting title, honorary member.  Fitting because for many years he was a Thailand honorary consul, oversaw a full service consulate and as an honorary consul, he signed off on visa applications.  That made him a great person to know for someone in the dodgy visa business.  Rumour has it that this honorary consul resigned because he is embroiled in a dispute with "George" over a business relationship that dates back 15+ years.  It is alleged that back in the day the consulate received passports direct from Lars and whichever visa was requested was issued.  Needless to say, the consul received a kickback for every visa processed.  The relationship soured and when "George" threatened exposing him he resigned and must have been left wondering about what he had dunn.  It's amusing that someone who served as a Thailand honorary consul for so long and who was such a prolific poster (he made in excess of 30,000 posts) on ThaiVisa.com did so with a username celebrating the country's most infamous red-light area.

In the business world, you hear plenty of ill talk about "George".  Granted he is a smart guy good at making money, but at the same time he is known for cutting people off at the knees in business dealings and being a bully.  There have been countless disagreements over the years and he has a court appearance in June over a business dispute, a hearing which promises to attract curious foreigners to the gallery.

Andrew Drummond broke the news that "George" is facing legal action and has to report to post bail in June.  Can "George" expect to be finger-printed?  Does the system match new fingerprints with those already in the system?  If it does, will the police station light up like a Christmas tree as it is discovered that "George" is Lars - and Lars - it is believed - is blacklisted!  Presumably "George" was finger-printed when his visa service was raided all those years ago, or has this already been....what's the correct term....sorted?

Is "George" a bully in the cyber world too?  One ThaiVisa.com moderator, furious that he was promised shares in a company which unbeknownst to him was worthless in return for moderating, spoke on the promise of anonymity.  He alleges "George" has a number of different usernames and recent posts from a Hua Hin IP address attacking Thailand's foremost investigative journalist, Andrew Drummond, are the words of you-know-who.

Visiting ThaiVisa.com is not a fun experience and time on the site feels like being in a schoolyard with a bunch of spotty-faced teenagers bickering and talking shit about stuff they know little or nothing about.  The sad part is that ThaiVisa.com was the one and only vehicle which could have been an advocate for the rights of Westerners in Thailand.  Alas, it is not to be.  Bickering, tyranny and lording it over the community is the preferred option.  Talk about a sly geezer.

But ultimately "George" deserves the plaudits.  That someone who it is believed was not just deported from Thailand, but also blacklisted from the country after operating a business which deliberately sought to circumvent Thailand's immigration laws  yet manages to return to the country he is banned from and build up and operate the best-known, highest traffic and most profitable expat website in all of Asia - making an estimated $30,000 a month - is an amazing achievement.  It's just a shame he is such a tyrant and that his attitude has been adopted by the forum's moderators and some of its users.

----------


## klong toey

Nana car park.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Sure George will be safe,sure he has some in the know Thai backers.

----------


## Boon Mee

> It's just a shame he is such a tyrant and that his attitude has been adopted by the forum's moderators and some of its users.


Tyrants attract tyrants.

One of the reasons TD is what it is.  Something between a mongers hangout and a free-flowing of opinions w/out Nazi moderation forum.

----------


## stroller

> Another user worthy of mention is dr_Pat_Pong who was given a most fitting title, honorary member.


Not just a "user", he was co-admin in the early years. "Honorary member" is TV's standard title for ex-mods.

----------


## thaimeme

> I think most of us are only to well aware of the reputation of Thai Visa. Stickman is to my mind a better quality gossip shop.


 
This article could have easily come from the much beloved Andrew Drummond - the "journalist" with the gossipy bent.

Yes, yes, yes.......we all know that TV has a dark underbelly and unscrupulous reputation as a familiar forum. What a revelation......most drones should have realized this years ago.

We're witnessing the fall of the empire.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

And the rise of the Dark side :St George:

----------


## Dapper

If this is true - it makes perfect sense.

Thai Visa's "agenda" was set by a fraudster who would sell his own grandma for a few more shekels - thus anything anti-script was flushed.




> One neighbour described "George" as a bit of a character who eschews the ways of his homeland. His appearance is sloppy, he is often unshaven and looks unkempt. The other neighbour reports that "George" has alcoholic tendencies and is quick to anger. That neighbour attributes the police callouts to his house and fights (usually vocal, at least once physical) with his on again / off again wife as most likely due to alcohol. Once the sun is high in the sky, a glass of beer or wine is usually within George's reach.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## stroller

> Yes, yes, yes.......we all know that TV has a dark underbelly ...


Ever since the IT-manager incident (2003 ?), another con-man like background and former co-admin who was arrested and deported for alleged sexual abuse of hilltribe boys in C.M.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
>  
> Yes, yes, yes.......we all know that TV has a dark underbelly ...
> 
> 
> Ever since the IT-manager incident, another con-man like background and former co-admin who was arrested and deported for alleged abuse of hilltribe boys in C.M.


Heh...speculation is that IT Manager has slunk back into the CM ladyboy market.  Was spotted recently.

----------


## Neverna

Some of it seems a bit odd.




> I spoke with a friend who has contacts at Immigration and called in a favour.  He used his contacts and I was able to source a photo of George.  It wasn't recent, but any doubt I had was gone.  I blurted out to myself, that's Lars!


A 'contact' at immigration searches for a man called "George" and comes up with a photo of a man called Lars. How does that work?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Some of it seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I spoke with a friend who has contacts at Immigration and called in a favour.  He used his contacts and I was able to source a photo of George.  It wasn't recent, but any doubt I had was gone.  I blurted out to myself, that's Lars!
> 			
> ...


If it resemble a big fat sweaty Swede-looking character it's most likely him.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Stickman did say he knew the surname, though wouldn't post it.




> Some of it seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I spoke with a friend who has contacts at Immigration and called in a favour.  He used his contacts and I was able to source a photo of George.  It wasn't recent, but any doubt I had was gone.  I blurted out to myself, that's Lars!
> 			
> ...

----------


## Latindancer

I met that consul...Dr Pat Pong.... and he came across as  really a very nice bloke.

----------


## thailazer

Someone on TV started a thread "Stickman outs ThaiVisa" and it lasted about a minute.    There is indeed some sensitivity about that topic.    They should just let it run as it would have a huge post count in no time.

----------


## Topper

> Someone on TV started a thread "Stickman outs ThaiVisa" and it lasted about a minute. There is indeed some sensitivity about that topic. They should just let it run as it would have a huge post count in no time.


it's thaivisa's mentality.....they could have had the post count over there with the discussion, but instead are driving the posts to other sites.  on things like this, it's always better to be a part of the discussion rather than letting people speculate.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I would speculate if Stickman is going with those posts now, he is leaving.

----------


## nidhogg

> I would speculate if Stickman is going with those posts now, he is leaving.


I would agree.  make you wonder what else is coming....

----------


## VocalNeal

As long as we don't get a bunch of Thai bashers.

----------


## Dapper

> the cream of the Thai Visa crowd


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oxymoron

----------


## thaimeme

> As long as we don't get a bunch of Thai bashers.


Isn't this the thematic base of Thai ex-pats forums?

The reasons for existence.

 ::chitown::

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

There's been a few bloggers, reporters leaving,makes you wonder if they have had a warning.




> As long as we don't get a bunch of Thai bashers.

----------


## HisMastersVoice

> Some of it seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I spoke with a friend who has contacts at Immigration and called in a favour.  He used his contacts and I was able to source a photo of George.  It wasn't recent, but any doubt I had was gone.  I blurted out to myself, that's Lars!
> 			
> ...


I interpreted it as he gave his friend at immigration, george's real name, not the name 'george'.
the man was then recognizable as someone who called themselves 'Lars'

----------


## HisMastersVoice

> There's been a few bloggers, reporters leaving,makes you wonder if they have had a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by VocalNeal
> 
> ...


Leaving Thailand?

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Neverna
> 
> 
> Some of it seems a bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If he asked Immigration for a photo of Lars, why would he be surprised when he got  a photo of Lars...............

----------


## terry57

If Thai-Visa is pulling 30 k per month out of advertising I wonder why the owner of this forum does not go for a slice of that Pie. ?

The mongering side of this forum is small, its not like every post contains shagging information, most work that out for them selves. 

The TV mail out reaches 300 K punters, that's huge right there. 

Anyway, I hope they execute George and close Thai-Visa.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Yes leaving.




> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> There's been a few bloggers, reporters leaving,makes you wonder if they have had a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Stumpy

> One of the reasons TD is what it is. Something between a mongers hangout and a free-flowing of opinions w/out Nazi moderation forum.


Yep, why I drop by. Good place to spend half an hour or so. TV is sadly a fluffy joke and a big business. Like anything once it starts having to make money to cover salaries and big bills, the fun goes away rather quickly and all the rules come into play. Its like start up companies and why I leave right after they go public.

----------


## HisMastersVoice

> Originally Posted by HisMastersVoice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neverna
> ...


he wouldn't be

he asked for a photo of george (Secret real name of george)

Photo shown of (Secret name) who is george was then recognizable as lars

----------


## thaimeme

> If Thai-Visa is pulling 30 k per month out of advertising I wonder why the owner of this forum does not go for a slice of that Pie. ?
> 
> The mongering side of this forum is small, its not like every post contains shagging information, most work that out for them selves. 
> 
> The TV mail out reaches 300 K punters, that's huge right there. 
> 
> Anyway, I hope they execute George and close Thai-Visa.


Have to wonder if the Thai authorities are getting wind to this....

----------


## stroller

> If Thai-Visa is pulling 30 k per month out of advertising I wonder why the owner of this forum does not go for a slice of that Pie. ?


Because they'd have to permaban 90% of present posters, including your good self, to make the place attractive for advertisers who offer something other than overpriced whores.

----------


## terry57

^

Yes,  I suppose your right stroll.   

Oh well,  we will just lurch along with the whore adds flying then.   :Smile: 

Mail out would be nice though huh.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Nah they wouldn't, just have a dark side of the forum, though saying that it would need a new website.

Think it would be a good idea, its established and well known, and if anything happened to TV, it would bounce right back.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terence darling i was more offended by your gay mates thread in all there skimpy bikinis, looking at ladies can be pleasing.

Then again use a ferking Ad-blocker.




> ^
> 
> Yes,  I suppose your right stroll.   
> 
> Oh well,  we will just lurch along with the whore adds flying then.  
> 
> Mail out would be nice though huh.

----------


## thaimeme

> Nah they wouldn't, just have a dark side of the forum, though saying that it would need a new website.
> 
> Think it would be a good idea, its establishment and well known, and if anything happened to TV, it would bounce right back.


...or, morph into break-off satellite forums - all of the Farang Thai-themed fora gave birth in this way.

Even teakdoor manifested in this manner.

----------


## helge

> George, the owner of ThaiVisa.com, Thailand's largest expat website where moderators and prominent posters have an utterly unforgiving and sanctimonious attitude towards anyone whose visa status is in any way questionable, is Lars, the owner of Express Service Sabai Co. Ltd, the company which arranged dodgy visas for foreigners wishing to stay in Thailand!


Didn't we have a member here, who used to be in the same line of business as George Anderssen ,Swede ?

----------


## terry57

> Then again use a ferking Ad-blocker.


I got a fookin Add blocker mate.

Not every silly coont who wants to access a Thai baised forum wants to see Whores on the front page.

Detracts many punters from joining here. 

Just saying like.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

True Terence then again many don't want to see Gay men frollicking around the beach with bent wrists and Bikinis with half lobs on..........

----------


## terry57

^

Yes,  I must say it was not my best moment huh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Gives you some good Ammo to throw shit at me though. 

That's the important part.   :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> True Terence then again many don't want to see Gay men frollicking around the beach with bent wrists and Bikinis with half lobs on..........



Was he wearing a brown hat?

----------


## terry57

^

Actually Tax I was wearing a Brown hat,   you lent me yours.   :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I wouldn't know about the Hat, the charlatans were just showing there gay charms.......

It was like being in Vincent Perth.





> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> True Terence then again many don't want to see Gay men frollicking around the beach with bent wrists and Bikinis with half lobs on..........
> 
> 
> 
> Was he wearing a brown hat?

----------


## terry57

^

Tax once had a boyfriend named Vincent.

Tax liked being in Vincent.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

^

Rather good that one wannit.   :Smile:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Oh i see you and Tax were a item on the beach at one time then.? :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> ^
> 
> Rather good that one wannit.


Even you can do better than that.

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

> Sure George will be safe,sure he has some in the know Thai backers.




If you have money to spend you can find any hackers you want... not difficult !

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

> Originally Posted by thailazer
> 
> Someone on TV started a thread "Stickman outs ThaiVisa" and it lasted about a minute. There is indeed some sensitivity about that topic. They should just let it run as it would have a huge post count in no time.
> 
> 
> it's thaivisa's mentality.....they could have had the post count over there with the discussion, but instead are driving the posts to other sites.  on things like this, it's always better to be a part of the discussion rather than letting people speculate.




But as they have nothing to say as defense they prefer not to be part of the discussion...

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

And people who know about online ads business know that Thaivisa is making a lot more than $30000 a month...

Have you seen Georges car ?

----------


## Topper

> But as they have nothing to do as defense they prefer not to be part of the discussion...


Other than the owners public reputation, that is.....

----------


## Topper

> Have you seen Georges car ?


No, but I seem to remember seeing pictures of a mod's house where the mod kept his wife in a barrel...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Then again use a ferking Ad-blocker.


What good is Ad-blocker?...Do you think he won't know the ads are still there?...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Have you seen Georges car ?


Is it a factory made vehicle?...From which outlet does it hail?...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Oh shit yea, I didn't think about that,how stupid of me. :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> Then again use a ferking Ad-blocker.
> 
> 
> What good is Ad-blocker?...Do you think he won't know the ads are still there?...

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Heh...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> As long as we don't get a bunch of Thai bashers.


You rang?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> As long as we don't get a bunch of Thai bashers.


that is one of the big downsides to the other forum, it's constant negativity about Thailand.

There seems to have been a mass exodus from that forum in recent weeks with many of their high profile posters joining here or setting up a breakaway forum that's dead in the water.
Similar to the breakaway forum to this one a few months back.

Teakdoor could possibly be on the road to pole position.

CCC

----------


## sabang

I wouldn't reall call the revelations 'explosive' frankly- mildly embarassing, perhaps. Titillating, for the rest of us. No doubt much schadenfreude and snigga wihin Thailand's notoriously bitchy expat communiy.
Quite a few people knew who Stickman was all along, but kept stum about it- it was some psycho American living in Nakhon Phanom that outed him eventually. Then got outed himself. 
Similarly, It comes as no great surprise "George' is a nom de plume- I mean, who had met him? I daresay there was also a circle of confidantes to which this is not news at all. Even our very own Xcyte is hardly a high profile character, or poster. But a few people have met him- he's a real dude who's name is not Xcyte.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Given that he was facing legal proceedings, "Georges" cover was about to be blown anyway- unless he were to setlle prior to Trial, with a confidentiality agreement. The plaintiff in that particular case may just be cursing this outing!

----------


## Pragmatic

> "George' is a nom de plume- I mean, who had met him?





> Have you seen Georges car ?


To have seen George's car you must have seen George to know it was George's car?

----------


## stroller

> that is one of the big downsides to the other forum, it's constant negativity about Thailand.


I thought policy there was strictly Thai-adoring and notorious moaners like Taxexile and Thegent joined here because of this?

----------


## stroller

> Similarly, It comes as no great surprise "George' is a nom de plume- I mean, who had met him? I daresay there was also a circle of confidantes to which this is not news at all.


I had, he introduced himself as Lars, but this may not be his true name either.



> Even our very own Xcyte is hardly a high profile character, or poster.  But a few people have met him- he's a real dude who's name is not Xcyte.


Yes, he's real and not called Xcyte or any of his other usernames in real life - quelle surprise...  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> I thought policy there was strictly Thai-adoring and notorious moaners like Taxexile and Thegent joined here because of this?


I left thai visa because there were just too many ads, the whole forum was a mass of ads, ads littered every page and even appeared in the posts themselves,  plus thai visas relentless self promotion, its news feeds, its insurance offers, its weather forecasts, it was becoming too annoying to use and that was even before the behaviour of its idiot moderators was taken into account. 

There were some good posters there among the dross but you could never really speak your mind.

The political correctness, necessary I suppose to get the advertising needed to feed the owners greed was hard to deal with and being reprimanded by mincing pricks like "I just wanna screech" every time one of its ridiculously pompous rules were broken was just too much.

I found teak door after reading a comment made about it over there, in the days before  the words teak door were banned, something about it being a gutter job filled with insane haters and I thought "home at last", better take a look.

Well I didnt find many insane haters, but I did find a place where you could speak your mind, and it was more of a run down boozer than a squeaky clean classroom.

I occasionally and mindlessly post inflammatory cut and paste jobs there now under another nic or three, but the ever vigilant mods usually remove them within 5 minutes.

Regarding the "notorious moaning", anybody who fails to see the stupidity, zenophobia and the cancerous failings of this place and is not moved to comment on it  must either be stupid, blind or delusionally cuntstruck.

----------


## Hans Mann

> Whores


How's anyone gonna know it's a Thai forum without them ads?

----------


## terry57

> That is one of the big downsides to the other forum, it's constant negativity about Thailand.
> 
> There seems to have been a mass exodus from that forum in recent weeks with many of their high profile posters joining here
> 
> Teakdoor could possibly be on the road to pole position.



Breakaway forums are Wank,  A new forum takes many years to build decent content.

Toppers forum was doing OK until he was forced to close it. Shame really as it was an alternative to TeakDoor . This forum is not for everybody,  this is exactly why I like it. 

TeakDoor has fantastic content in its cooking, Building and Travel threads. New forums cannot expect to get anywhere near this sort of content for many years. 

The mongering side of this forum is low, certainly cannot be classed as a mongering forum even though the Whore banner promotes this Image. 

As far as Members coming over here from that shit hole Thai-Pisser, If they bring their constant negativity with them they should be hounded straight out of here.

These negative bastards are a total waste of Oxygen and Space. 

Fuk Em Huh.   :gw bush: 

Would not take much to get this forum firing on all 8 cylinders again.

----------


## terry57

> I thought policy there was strictly Thai-adoring and notorious moaners like Taxexile and Thegent joined here because of this?



Oh no not at all,  those sad coonts Make our two look like amateurs.

Our Two are just a couple of Muppet escapees  from the TV show.   

Hand up the back of each other, one brain farts and the other wiggles his body.  :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Would not take much to get this forum firing on all 8 cylinders again.


As you previously mentioned the "New Posts" feature we used to have has disappeared.  Bringing that back would help generate new interest in Teak Door.

----------


## terry57

^
Whats " New posts " ?

You mean the " News Letter " huh ?

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^
> Whats " New posts " ?
> 
> You mean the " News Letter " huh ?


Yeah, that's what I meant.  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Getting the " News letter " cranked up again ain't no big deal.  We have untold content to fill it. 

We also have a large Mailing list so the News letter will bring posters back, it's not the free for all forum of a few years ago but its still good and there is no viable alternative for the free thinker. 

Will happen I predict.

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^
> 
> Getting the " News letter " cranked up again ain't no big deal.  We have untold content to fill it. 
> 
> We also have a large Mailing list so the News letter will bring posters back, it's not the free for all forum of a few years ago but its still good and there is no viable alternative for the free thinker. 
> 
> Will happen I predict.


That's good news.  Don't know why it was dropped.  I was 'away' when Mid left and Misskit took over the news postings.  Is there a coincidence there?

----------


## terry57

^

I don't know much about it.

Apparently the guy who used to do it stopped for some reason and that was that.

No big deal though, ain't a hard thing to manage.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Oh no not at all,  those sad coonts Make our two look like amateurs. 
> Our Two are just a couple of Muppet escapees  from the TV show.    
> Hand up the back of each other, one brain farts and the other wiggles his body.


Made I larf, terry...One may be permanently banned from Soi 5...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> That's good news.  Don't know why it was dropped.  I was 'away' when Mid left and Misskit took over the news postings.  Is there a coincidence there?


Mid got fed up with the BS and misskit just filled the void, I believe...But she can speak for herself...

Misskit has being doing fine work here...Cheers for this...

Not taking anything away from Mid, who did a great job, as well...

----------


## terry57

^

Mid did not get fed up with the Bullshit. He went insane.

Mid self imploded when the Political troubles started and went absolutely stupid on this forum posting up his rants. 

He actually was banned from here because he lost the plot completely.

Tough shit that,  just because he was a Mod he was still accountable.

He simply was not capable of alternative view and considered his political opinion supreme and 100% correct as did BettyBoo . 

I liked Mid by the way. A good Geezer. 

And yes,  MissKit has been doing a brilliant job posting up news content. 

Has keep this forum on track with decent content.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Terry, you are thick as shit.

Attracting advertisers is difficult if forum members are permitted to comment upon their wares honestly and without fear of censorship. Thaivisa only achieved its success by developing a policy whereby no one could express an adverse view on any product or service offered by a paying advertiser. I recall from one of many incarnations there posting a warning to members when Villa Market opened a branch in Pattaya that they had a dubious history of changing sell by dates on perishable products - I was suspended immediately and warned that any further adverse comment would be met with a ban.

But the final straw was the disgraceful conduct of their moderator Sabai Jai, Joe Cummings of Lonely Planet fame, posting utter shite protecting his commercial interests in Pai suggesting Del Pinto and his girl friend could not have been shot by the crazy Thai cop in the circumstances alleged by we more intelligent folk. When I expressed a contrarian view reflecting the reality I was banned immediately.

Everyone knows a fish rots from the head down and Thaivisa is no different - it's a corrupted organisation through and through but with a bent Swede in charge how could it be anything else.

Terry, you are a child running around the playground of your pre- adolescence. Let the big boys do your thinking and you stick to noodling with chickenhead poofs.

----------


## terry57

^

You're just pissed off at me again Thegent simply because I  outed you as a one those old Muppets from the TV program. 

Touchy old Rice Queen ain't Ya.  :Smile: 

Hey,  but that Joe Cummings incident was truly fuked up,  he should of been deported over that little charade. 

Disgusting actions involved right there.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> You're just pissed off at me again Thegent simply because I  outed you as a one those old Muppets from the TV program.


Heh...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I liked Mid by the way. A good Geezer.


That is my focus on the matter, as well...And I understand your point, too, terry, as I witnessed your exchanges with Mid...And with Boo, as well...

It's true what they say...Stay away from politics and religion and you'll do okay...However, that golf thread is getting nasty, too...Oh, and fisting...Stay far clear of that BS...It was Butterfly's downfall...

Anyway, I found a lot of compassion in the way those two expressed themselves...

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> I liked Mid by the way. A good Geezer.
> 
> 
> That is my focus on the matter, as well...And I understand your point, too, terry, as I witnessed your exchanges with Mid...And with Boo, as well...
> 
> It's true what they say...Stay away from politics and religion and you'll do okay...However, that golf thread is getting nasty, too...Oh, and fisting...Stay far clear of that BS...It was Butterfly's downfall...
> 
> Anyway, I found a lot of compassion in the way those two expressed themselves...


Mid went a little 'over the top' regarding America's 2nd Amendment.

----------


## terry57

> It's true what they say...Stay away from politics and religion and you'll do okay.



I rarely go anywhere near Political stuff but when the troubles were on and Mid and Betty Boo filled this forum up with their political rants it drove me nuts. 

It was not so much the Political stuff but their total biased about anything else except what they considered correct. 

That's why Political and religion threads are shit.

They attracts the nutters who have no balance whatso ever and go full on into whatever agenda they follow.

Much the same as Thegent and Tax on their Thai hating crusade. 

Fukin tools .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

Are all you WA boys so defensive? 

There's nothing inherently wrong with playing the back nine Terry if that is your nature. Go with the flow, dear boy, we won't think any the less of you just because you fancy a bit of Silom chickenhead meat off the street. I reckon those boys  really go for that shaving brush of yours as you get down between those pert little buttocks for a bit of good old Perth rimming.

----------


## terry57

^

Ah Ha Thegent, 

You cannot be getting upset and having a little cry simply because I constantly and consistently smack you and your Girlfriend " Tax " down when you make up outrageous and untrue statements concerning the country you choose to live in.

Its only right that I pull you bent fuckers up and tell the true story.  :Smile:

----------


## PeeCoffee

At 17,000 posts I'd give Terry a wide berth.
Good travel and pic posts to boot with decent commentary.

Ter, you're like an Energizer Bunny - you can take all the shyte and keep on keeping on dishing it right back out. You rarely abandon ship. Good on ya.

In my eyes that is a sign of a strong personality. 
To another it may just mean you're simply insane.

Personally you might do well with a syndicated show. 
Just don't keep bashing the pooftahs as it's deemed politically incorrect.

Maybe it's time to post some pictures of favourite Greek salads (oops.)

----------


## terry57

^


Yes well mate its like this innit.

If I consistently bashed the shifters there would be no room left on this forum for any other content.

Every fookin page would have Thegents and Tax's picture plastered all over it.    :spam2: 

Besides that lot,  Poov's are quite Ok,  that is until they start to play with each others bottom.   :ban him: 

That said, 

Tax and Thegent should just stick to Frottage and a bit of mutual masturbation.  

 :Smile:  :bananasexy:

----------


## kingwilly

> He actually was banned from here because he lost the plot completely.


 :Bsflag:

----------


## terry57

^

Oh go on Willy,

What happened then ?

Lets hear it.

----------


## terry57

^^

Still waiting Willy.     :Confused:

----------


## stroller

Yeah, let#s hear it straight from the chief-moderator on TD, 
what exactly happened KingWilly?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Mid was a fine chap with a sound moral compass but he did have a bit of a weakness in that he could take some things just a bit too seriously. 

His departure, among many, has diminished the place somewhat but then, having fuckwitted admin and mods is not the sole prerogative of Thaivisa.

In truth, the active membership is probably no more than a core of 15 or so which in most forum terms is nearing extinction level.

Terry of course will be plodding along irrespective of whatever happens, meandering his own sweet little innocent way down the primrose path of his idiocy and nostalgia.

----------


## Topper

> In truth, the active membership is probably no more than a core of 15 or so which in most forum terms is nearing extinction level.


The day of the forum is passing.  It's all fucking facebook anymore.

----------


## terry57

> Terry of course will be plodding along irrespective of whatever happens, meandering his own sweet little innocent way down the primrose path of his idiocy and nostalgia.



You do not seem to be going anywhere Thegent so straight back at ya Huh.  :Smile: 

Actually, It would be lovely if you and Tax packed up and bolted back to Scumsthorpe but you are far to miserable to buy a fookin plane ticket.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

Why do people need 100 posts to see this thread ?

This forum try to be as stupid as the other one ?

https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...um-will-4.html (Explosive Claims About other Forum Will have teak Door as #1 Thai forum?)

----------


## Airportwo

DD would have loved this thread, he did so like"George"

I "was" sure I had seen a photo of "George" some years back? I thought it was posted on here, but - I could be and most likely am mistaken!
Bless me  :Sad:

----------


## Topper

> hy do people need 100 posts to see this thread ?


Don't think they do.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I thought it was posted on here, but


Baud Hai, or whatever his nic was, nearly posted it on this thread. https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...-web-site.html (Proposed Thai Visa Pissup Web Site)

----------


## Pragmatic

Well we know one that's illegal, according to 'Stickman'.  



> "There are between half a million and one million foreigners  living in Thailand, maybe more. No one actually knows," said George  Anderssen, the Swedish CEO of Thaivisa.com, a  website used by expats to exchange tips on visas and other topics  related to life in Thailand.


 Holiday in Thailand could end for expats - Al Jazeera English

----------


## Neverna

> Why do people need 100 posts to see this thread ?
> 
> This forum try to be as stupid as the other one ?
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/living-in-thaila...um-will-4.html (Explosive Claims About other Forum Will have teak Door as #1 Thai forum?)



Clearly they don't otherwise you wouldn't be posting in it with only 45 posts. That makes you the stupid one.

----------


## Boon Mee

Well, who needs whales like this anyhow?


A warning issued to foreigners who have overstayed by more than 90 days states they would be banned from Thailand for between one and ten years [Steve Finch/Al Jazeera]

----------


## Gazza

> sure I had seen a photo of "George" some years back? I thought it was posted on here, but - I could be and most likely am mistaken!
> Bless me


Maybe you were close. There was one posted on TV of that guy who owned Farang Connection in Surin. Picture was of the owner (can't remember his name) taken at a meet-up there, and George was in the background.

----------


## Kurgen

> There was one posted on TV of that guy who owned Farang Connection in Surin.


Martin, real nice fella who died about 4 years ago.

----------


## MeMock

https://teakdoor.com/food-and-drink/5...ion-surin.html (Scampy's Restaurant Reviews - The Farang Connection, Surin)

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Gazza
> 
> There was one posted on TV of that guy who owned Farang Connection in Surin.
> 
> 
> Martin, real nice fella who died about 4 years ago.


Real nice fella.
Matter of perspective, I reckon....

----------


## floomdoggle

As a recent ex-TV member, I would be very surprised if they had over 150 regular posters. And, they have the same amount of "whore" ads. Their mods are very inconsistent, unless you agree with their views. Then anything goes.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Mods are the same on any forum.

----------


## thaimeme

> Mods are the same on any forum.


...or not.
I believe mods might be more reflective of the respected forum policies.
And such policy and regulations are not all the same.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

:rofl:

----------


## Topper

> I believe mods might be more reflective of the respected forum policies. And such policy and regulations are not all the same.


Forum wisdom from Jeff.  I'd agree.  Most posters who break forum rules are chastised/banned, yet Jeff is still here.  It depends on the poster who broke the rules rather than uniformly enforcing the rule.  Some are simply protected.

----------


## stroller

It's usernames which get banned, not the person.
Was it any different in your forum, Topper?

----------


## Topper

> Was it any different in your forum, Topper?


Yes.  It was definitely person based in most cases and not the nick.  After all, it's the same person driving.

----------


## oleboy

Andrew Drummond web site has been blocked in Thailand.

Anyone know what is going on? Has he upset the military?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Mods are the same on any forum.


Big difference between someone like "Scott" over in TV vs. any Mod this poster can think of here.

----------


## thailazer

> Andrew Drummond web site has been blocked in Thailand.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? Has he upset the military?


Been wondering the same thing.   Nothing on his website appears to violate  the draconian laws in Thailand, but lots of stories on corruption.    He must have angered someone connected.

----------


## oleboy

Dont ask on TV or you will be shot at dawn. :ourrules:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by oleboy
> 
> 
> Andrew Drummond web site has been blocked in Thailand.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? Has he upset the military?
> 
> 
> Been wondering the same thing. Nothing on his website appears to violate the draconian laws in Thailand, but lots of stories on corruption. He must have angered someone connected.


 
As they've probably a huge backlist of sites scheduled to be blocked, they're just getting around to it now....

----------


## terry57

> Mods are the same on any forum.




You're pissed up again huh.

So you are telling us that the Mods on this forum are the Same as the Mods on Thai Visa Huh ???    :Confused: 

Don't be so fookin stupid mate.  :Smile: 

If that was the case there would be no Teakdoor, every fooker would be banned and burned.  :spam2:

----------


## scottyroo

the mods here are  a little less nazi like than ThaiVisa,and at lest they don't support dodgy  schools and Ed Visa providers with their polish(ed) posts

----------


## grasshopper

Larf! My word! Havent larfed so much reading this thread since granma got her tit caught in the wringer.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terence I never mentioned this forum, i said all forums are the same, there's always the Favs that get protected at any cost,and there's members who will be singled out, for alternative treatment.

So put your handbag away, by the way I don't drink :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> 
> Mods are the same on any forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Dragonfly94

> Andrew Drummond web site has been blocked in Thailand.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on? Has he upset the military?


Quite amusing that the investigative journalist, actually vindictive muck raker, cannot investigate why he has been banned, has he no phone? In his latest he bigs himself up re his glorious career, but has to ask others to find out the reason for the ban, he must have forgotten some of the stuff he writes.

He attacked the present govt, rightly or wrongly, in a column about a crackdown on democracy-then whines that he has been impartial,  :rofl:  Andrew for you Thailand is over, presumably he would be arrested on a return if his site is blocked?

----------


## terry57

> I said all forums are the same, there's always the Favs that get protected at any cost,and there's members who will be singled out, for alternative treatment.


Bullshit mate.

 I reckon if I went around this forum disrupting, spamming, arguing continually and being a general coont I would be in the slammer in two minutes. 

Remember AnalAndy, he posted 6 million pictures and done a heap of very good Building threads. 

Mods tossed him in the Slammer when he got stupid.   He flounced and cried like a baby.  :Smile: 

Marmite was the same, Ex Mod started being stupid so they slung his arse in the slammer as well. 

Same result, big wad of tears and flounced.  :spam2: 

There ya go mate,

Mods are fairly level headed here and all posters are fair game for a stint in the Dog house if continually fuking up.

Only fair innit.

----------


## Cujo

Can't remember what drandys sin was. I didn't think he was too bad.

----------


## terry57

^

The point I'm making is that if one fuks up and ends up in the Dog house just do the time and come back a bit smarter next time. 

Pissed me off when Mandy flounced just because he was banged up for 5 seconds. 

Weak as piss that innit.

----------


## Latindancer

Indeed....I never had a problem with DrAndy's posting style. I think the Yanks here must have had some kind of inter-cultural problem with his very slight sarcasm.

----------


## Storekeeper

Talk of TV reminds of the good old days and IJWT flouncing from Ajarn>TD>TV where he became a mod in the TEFLer section. I think PeaceBlondie went the exact same route.

----------


## buriramboy

> Talk of TV reminds of the good old days and IJWT flouncing from Ajarn>TD>TV where he became a mod in the TEFLer section. I think PeaceBlondie went the exact same route.


Is Ijustwannalittleboy still a mod on TV then????

----------


## Storekeeper

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> 
> Talk of TV reminds of the good old days and IJWT flouncing from Ajarn>TD>TV where he became a mod in the TEFLer section. I think PeaceBlondie went the exact same route.
> 
> 
> Is Ijustwannalittleboy still a mod on TV then????


Haven't visited in quite a while so not sure. Last time I looked him up was when PeaceBlondie had his stroke a couple years back. PB is still alive and well ... I see him liking on stuff on FB.

----------


## taxexile

> PeaceBlondie


he was ok was PB, knew his cars too. sorry to hear he had a stroke.

was he a brown hatter like terry, ooops sorry, i meant ijwt?

----------


## Storekeeper

> PeaceBlondie
> 			
> 		
> 
> he was ok was PB, knew his cars too. sorry to hear he had a stroke.
> 
> was he a brown hatter like terry, ooops sorry, i meant ijwt?


Yep, PB and IJWT are poofters. Thankfully PB is an Air Force guy like Texpat and not Navy.

----------


## thaimeme

> Indeed....I never had a problem with DrAndy's posting style. I think the Yanks here must have had some kind of inter-cultural problem with his very slight sarcasm.


Nor did I mind Andy's manner.
He could come across aloof or even caustic, but towards those who didn't understand what he was doing or how he presented himself.
You'll notice that the dumb disconnected cunts that had issues with Mandy or just didn't understand what he was doing are his greatest critics - and still hold a grudge.

His construction and building threads were legend.



We could use more of that dark twisted wit here.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terry as you say they Flounced.

Big difference in being dogged, and being banned.

Not sure why you keep referring to this forum, when i haven't mentioned this forum.

Up Your pigmented abo ocker Ass. :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said all forums are the same, there's always the Favs that get protected at any cost,and there's members who will be singled out, for alternative treatment.
> 
> 
> Bullshit mate.
> ...

----------


## nidhogg

> You'll notice that the dumb disconnected cunts that had issues with Mandy or just didn't understand what he was doing are his greatest critics - and still hold a grudge.


DrAndy was a leg humping little chihuahua who dropped his little one line turds all across the board.

Funny to see him fuck off when he got a small smack on the wrist for being a twat.

..and you want to throw around phrases like "dumb disconnected cunts", take a long fucking look in the mirror.

Now, be a good boy and fuck off jeff.

----------


## Dapper

> You're pissed up again huh.
> 
> So you are telling us that the Mods on this forum are the Same as the Mods on Thai Visa Huh ???


Necron was/is a TV mod and he's one here too.

So yes. Similair.

----------


## stroller

> Necron was/is a TV mod and he's one here too.


So was/is Kingwilly.  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> Mods are fairly level headed here


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

^

The bottom line is Stroll, you, I and this forum would not exist if our Mods were like the Mods on the Other channel.

Get it.     :Smile: 

Its not that fuking hard is it.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jesus Jones

> ^
> 
> You remember our News letter that would be sent out. Had the best picture threads and other stuff within.
> 
> It attracted punters and new members.
> 
> Now we do not have one so few new members, match that up with the Whore Adds and we are dead in the water mostly.


ads? ADS?  The fuckers don't even respond to ads.  TD that is!

----------


## stroller

^^
Agreed, but are you seriously suggesting that Marshite, Borebilly, FriskieWanko etc. were 'level-headed'?  :rofl: 

I won't even mention the present lot, or I'll get a pm again.  :France:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Terry are you getting a hard on. :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

^ I think you meant wide on

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Can't remember what drandys sin was


Supposed to have had an extra set of knickers...maybe Siam Cutie...

Not denying he had some good shite going here, but he was an utter pest who thought his bum gun wasn't needed...

----------


## stroller

> Not denying he had some good shite going here, but he was an utter pest who thought his bum gun wasn't needed...


Yep.
A tedious ankle biter.

----------


## Storekeeper

> ^^
> Agreed, but are you seriously suggesting that Marshite, Borebilly, FriskieWanko etc. were 'level-headed'? 
> 
> I won't even mention the present lot, or I'll get a pm again.


That makes me feel better to know I wasn't the only person you were serial redding ...  :smiley laughing: 

Maybe my memory is bad but it sure seems like you used to enjoy passing me the reds.

----------


## Black Heart

I just read Stick's article.

I've never been keen on TV, for the same reasons Stick notes. Most of us here likely agree. Heavy-handed modding and a "holier than thou" attitude.

That forum is a money-maker, that's for sure.

I am curious as to the trial and possible fingerprinting of TV's George if he indeed was blacklisted from LOS and returned incognito. 

 :Yup:

----------


## boloa

> I've never been keen on TV, for the same reasons Stick notes.


Me neither , I do have a membership ( same nick as on TD ) and have made less than 100 posts in 6 years....you only have to read TV to know why.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> 
> ^^
> Agreed, but are you seriously suggesting that Marshite, Borebilly, FriskieWanko etc. were 'level-headed'? 
> 
> I won't even mention the present lot, or I'll get a pm again. 
> 
> 
> ...


Strolls was more '_hard-core_' back in those days.

----------


## terry57

> Agreed, but are you seriously suggesting that Marshite, Borebilly, FriskieWanko etc. were 'level-headed'?



That Septic bastard " Sillybilly " sent me a red Repo after he was demodded saying that if he had his way he would of Banned me.   :Confused: 

Reckons DD saved me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sniveling little rotten arsed felcher " Arsebilly " is. 

Hope his Resort burns down.   :gw bush:

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> 
>  
> I've never been keen on TV, for the same reasons Stick notes.
> 
> 
> Me neither , I do have a membership ( same nick as on TD ) and have made less than 100 posts in 6 years....you only have to read TV to know why.


Yep...
Simple and straight forward to understand. Most should get it.

Unfortunately, a goodly percentage don't.

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

Any update on this ?

----------


## thefactoryoutlet

Do you know what is the salary of Thaivisa mods ? And how they apply for the job ?

----------


## thaimeme

The TV Mod Room...

----------

